# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  pil vergeten en bruine afscheiding

## anoniem207

Hallo
vorige week woensdag heb ik m'n pil vergeten in te nemen (7de dag van m'n pilstrip). Ik heb ze dan de volgende dag ingenomen maar was dan wel al meer dan 12h tussen. Ik neem ze nu nog altijd iedere dag op het normale tijdstip. Ik heb ook last van een bruine afscheiding ( lijkt niet op regels) 
Kan ik zwanger zijn?

----------

